# Are the OEM Bridgestone Potenza RFTs directional?



## tommyv (May 29, 2007)

I have to put my original wheels/tires back on for a couple weeks and I don't see any indication of a rotation direction on the tires. However, the tread patterns are asymmetrical so it seems as though they should be specific to one side or another. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

Are they RE050A or RE050? I believe the RE050A (no arrows) are not directional while is the RE050 are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

tommyv said:


> I have to put my original wheels/tires back on for a couple weeks and I don't see any indication of a rotation direction on the tires. However, the tread patterns are asymmetrical so it seems as though they should be specific to one side or another. Any help is appreciated.


They are asymmetric but not directional.


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

what does asummetric mean?


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

It means the outside tread pattern is not the same as the inside. They are marked "Outside". GH


----------



## agouraM5 (Apr 10, 2007)

*since the RE050A is asymetrical...*

doesn't that mean you can't swap staggered rears to even out wear, because they are marked inside/outside? won't the slanted outside shoulder block point forward on one side and backward on the other?

I'm assuming I can't get as much wear on the staggered rear setup since I won't be able to swap and remount left to right after 10k miles... is that correct??? thanks in advance for the advice...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Asymmetric tires can be moved from side to side provided that they aren't directional. 

The RE050a is not directional so it can be rotated from side to side.


----------

